# [Aug 15, 2011] Ann Arbor P_u_n_k W_e_e_k 3rd week of August... (Ann Arbor MI)



## drunken marauder

Ok so heres the deal.... I'm in Ann Arbor and not hearing much about punk week. Ok I'm hearing nothing.... Ive got some chill camp spots and I've got some awsome venues for shows / events... So basically any kids in the area wanna help me out. We need bands, ideas, and a generator/ pa equipment.... Please if your in the area do not flyer this or really blow it up or were gonna have a lot of problems.. Ann Arbor has been cool with this until last year... If you were there you know what happened.. If you werent goggle it.. Theres a lot of history in this and it would be sad to see it just dissappear... My hope is to keep it word of mouth... Really hate getting venues blown up.. But I'm around trippers alley down town area pretty regularly.. Umm Meat Mansion / Rock Haus is gone so yea any help you can throw down would be great.. This is a week for us by us.. Not so sure we got any help this year... So lets make this happen..


----------



## kevron

drunken marauder said:


> Ok so heres the deal.... I'm in Ann Arbor and not hearing much about punk week. Ok I'm hearing nothing.... Ive got some chill camp spots and I've got some awsome venues for shows / events... So basically any kids in the area wanna help me out. We need bands, ideas, and a generator/ pa equipment.... Please if your in the area do not flyer this or really blow it up or were gonna have a lot of problems.. Ann Arbor has been cool with this until last year... If you were there you know what happened.. If you werent goggle it.. Theres a lot of history in this and it would be sad to see it just dissappear... My hope is to keep it word of mouth... Really hate getting venues blown up.. But I'm around trippers alley down town area pretty regularly.. Umm Meat Mansion / Rock Haus is gone so yea any help you can throw down would be great.. This is a week for us by us.. Not so sure we got any help this year... So lets make this happen..


Punk weeks in detroit this year. Aug 11th - Aug 16th.


----------



## drunken marauder

kool I guess....


----------



## insulinxjunkie

I was just in Ann Arbor and talked to some local punk residents, everyone said it was cancelled and the people who hosted it last year isn't going to be doing it this year but they are sure plenty of punks will show up and figure out something to do on their own.


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka

So should I go to ann arbor and hope for the best or go to Detroit? Everyones gonna end up showing up in A2, it wont end just ike that. And I can't imagine it going well in Detroit.


----------



## drunken marauder

Im gonna be in Ann Arbor betting on a lot of people showing up here... Were you busking in trippers alley? I dunno Ive got plenty of spots for camping and fun..... I hmmm can only think of a handful of local a2 elitist I'd care to see.... Where'd you run into the kids here hell I havent ran into any in the couple weeks Ive been here.... I would suggest making money before you get here.......


----------



## earthowl

im in detroit right now. punk week is mosst deffinately going on. theres not a whole lot of kids this year and things are set up kinda stupid. but its been fun. you guys should come. its the good people that come here that really make it fun.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

went all around downtown detroit and didnt see anyone, maybe the wrong part, i dont know. anyways im in ann arbor right now, i assume the when is now but where should i be?


----------



## drunken marauder

im in a2 hmmm are you downtown.. In a little shit ass no money having crack ghetto...


----------



## AnthraxMatt

drunken marauder said:


> im in a2 hmmm are you downtown.. In a little shit ass no money having crack ghetto...


yeah that was about right. crack everywhere. not there anymore, made it to CT


----------



## smarts

damn bro I was just in ann arbor like a week before this...sick town, great people, and if you starve in ann arbor then you're fuckin stupid haha


----------

